# MSI GE70 2pc Apache Tastaturausbau



## Mulgrim (29. Dezember 2014)

Hey!
Ich suche jemanden der mir erklären kann wie ich die Tastatur eines MSI GE70 2pc Apache ausbauen kann. Leider habe ich eine Delle darin und will diese Ausbeulen. Das Geht aber nur im ausgebauten Zustand.
Ich finde leider keine passenden Videos oder Beschreibungen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Dezember 2014)

Hier das gesuchte Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZQQstbvW-A

Des weiteren habe ich noch 2 Anleitung beigefügt, eine zum zerlegen und dann eine zum zusammenbauen.

Wenn ich das aber richtig in Erinnerung habe, muss einfach nur die dünne Blende (wo DynAudio und Steelseries drauf steht) über dem Keyboard entfernt werden (ist nur geklickt), dann kommt man an die 5 Keyboardschrauben und schon kann man das Keyboard ausbauen. Vorher aber das LED Kabel für die Tastaturbeleuchtung ziehen (unter der HDD)


----------



## Mulgrim (2. Januar 2015)

Ich danke dir! Weißt du auch zufällig woher ich die Treiber für die Tastataturbeleuchtung finde?? Auf der Seite und der CD finde ich leider nix und googel spuckt auch nix aus.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Januar 2015)

Treiber werden keine benötigt, es wird nur ein Dienstprogramm benötigt, das nennt sich Steelseries Engine

http://download.msi.com/uti_exe/sse_2.8.450.22786.zip


----------



## Mulgrim (2. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Hilfe, hab aber noch eine Frage 
Ich brauche nochn Treiber für die Webcam, wo finde ich den???


----------



## iTzZent (3. Januar 2015)

Die Webcam braucht keinen Treiber, sie wird mit FN + F6 aktiviert. Sobald sie denn angesprochen wird (Videoeinstellung von Skype oder halt ein Video Anruf) liefert sie auch ein Bild. 

SCM sollte allerdings installiert sein, dies ist das Dienstprogramm für die erweiterten Tastenkombinationen über die FN Taste und für die Touchleiste.


----------

